

Show HN: Highest paying jobs for remote workers - pieterhg
http://remoteok.io/tags?sort=salary

======
jpetersonmn
I looked at several jobs and they said they were looking to hire people for
specific offices. So are these ones that should be flagged as they don't
appear to be "remote"?

------
lscore720
Interesting - did not expect to see such a high proportion of Scala jobs.

